# mass of skylines



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

Why is the Skyline so heavy? Is it the engine, suspension, made of lead, what?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

You have to remember that they are 4WD. So that means transfer case, front driveshaft, front axles etc. They also have 4 wheel steering and they are a 2+2 sedan. So there is a lot of stuff. I think pound for pound they are pretty fast!

My R32 weighs 3440 with driver and a 1/2 tank of fuel, so it's not that heavy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

*Talk about puggy sportscar!*

I had a 90 300TT it weighed ~3450 LBs. Anyways the chasis has to be rigid enough to handle the power and outside of carbon fiber-they get heavy. Also, hightech accessories, i.e. Hicas, turbochargers and all pluming etc.. add on weight quickly. However, RX7s weigh around 2800 LBs and in stock form 255 HP are very potent to get. But rotaries require TLC i.e. oil changes every 1500 miles because they naturally burn oil.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

think of the skyline as a "grown up" 300Z. I do agree though it could stand to loose a pounds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

dont foget the 3 diffs.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

the skyline engine is smaller at 2.6L compared to a VG30 in a 300 
now imagine this. An rb26dett cramed in a 300 i think that would be fun


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I've read somewhere that someone has done a rb swap into a 300Z.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i havent heard of it. not saying it hasnt been done or i dont believe you. i think it would be a cool project for someone with time and money. damnn just counted myyself out twice . oh well


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah they said its a rather costly swap and that there has only been one done. But it would be kewl to see it done.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i have heard of an rb26 in silvia s13 (sport compact car this month)


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I've seen in done on a H33 Cedric, Its in one of my friends japanese tuner mags.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i bet that was a fun swap


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I want to Import a Cedric Gran Turismo Ultima. I just need to save up the money to make it legal.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

making one legal is hard to do .. you might want to find someone to import it for you like motorex does


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

The guy I work for has hook ups at Motrex so he would help me make it legal.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

well theres your answer to your legality problem now to find your car. tell me exactly what you want and i'll see what i can do


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Well I'm not going to get one right now. But when I do get one I'll just look at some sites that I know of. I'll probly be getting it about this time next year but ya never know I could get it earlier.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

well good luch. ad choose wisely grasshopper


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Don't worry I will, I have a friend that is japanese so I have the power.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

cool. i just found out that my brother-in-law is getting stationed in japan for 3 years. (he's in the airforce) JDM here i come


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

the swap in SCC was an RB26DETT into an S15 widebody, all for about 15g.... I almost blew my load, then wondered how much shipping would be  


-Ben


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

shipping probably won't be as bad as getting it emissions certified.


----------

